# We Survived our 1st Seiger Show



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

About a month ago Cuervo's breeders emailed me and asked what I thought about entering him in the show at the Regionals, always willing to try something new we went for it. 

He's fine being handled, for the most part, and with the limited amount of stacking and ring training we had I think we did alright. When we are ready for our breed survey in the Spring we will spend a lot more time preparing.

We got an excellent critique, I don't remember a lot of it and wished that I would have video taped it. He needs to be more masculine for his age (which I knew), correct angulation, excellent pigmentation, structurally he's put together very well, excellent movement. 

And proud to present Cuervo Vom Kiebitzende BH. SG1.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats to you Courtney! You and Ceurvo's hard work is paying off! After our BH, that's next on my list...Isen's a wiggle worm so I hope we do half as good as you!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

well he growled at the judge when he tried to open his jaw so I'm sure it can't be much worse  We also only got 2 30-45 second stacks in...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-where was the regionals?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous. Love his coloring! I have always thought it'd be fun to enter a show someday. I hope you enjoyed the experience!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Regionals were held at Fundy Schutzhund Club.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

gaia_bear said:


> Regionals were held at Fundy Schutzhund Club.


That is a fun club


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

holland said:


> gaia_bear said:
> 
> 
> > Regionals were held at Fundy Schutzhund Club.
> ...


It is, I enjoy training there, we have a pretty fun region. Are you going to come to Nationals in PEI?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done and congrats!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Handsome boy


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful boy!


----------

